# Lovable language mistakes...



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

My DD hasd been very articualte ever since she could say, "hi" which was her 1st word, however there are jsut some language mistakes that I adore and am not ready to correct. My DD says, "no I amn't" instead of , "no I'm not" which is just so adorable to me that i don't want to fix it. I don't say it back to her but I don't go out of my way to change it, either. She also says, "ambliance" for ambulance and calls Palm trees "Pom pom " trees.

So tell me some of your DC's language errors that are so much fun to hear.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

My DSD2 (4yo) has the most adorable slip-ups. Anytime we have lasagna for dinner, she calls it bologna. I have no idea why! She got a "new" Fourth of July dress from my niece, which became her "paychotic" dress.

When we brought DD home from the NICU, DSD2 was already in the habit of calling her sister "Baby Sam." I thought this was because she was a baby, but instead, she actually thought we had named DD Baby Sam Barker. So, I was trying to explain to her that DD had a long name, but we shortened it to Sam. I said, "you know, your name is Sydney but we call you Syd, and sissy's name is Victoria, but we call her Vic sometimes. Do you remember what Baby Sam's long name is?" She thought about it for a minute, looked up at me and said, "Baby Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammm?" It was so adorable I had to bend down and scoop her up, while laughing hysterically.


----------



## RedWine (Sep 26, 2003)

Papa often takes a "caxitab" to work.


----------



## jake&zaxmom (May 12, 2004)

My 3 year old fell and hurt his "elmo"


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Double post


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Dd, 4.5 has a few funnies I don't want to correct...

"How about this bees my pencil and that bees yours."

Library is pronounced "LibraLy". (I can barely say that!)

She is in a language immersion school full-time and last year she learned to roll her "r". In any language the "r" is rolled now. Cheerios are "Cheerrrrrrrrios".

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## kirstenb3 (Aug 30, 2004)

DD (4) calls artichokes "chokeables" and her overalls are "alphabets".
There are a few more I just can't think of right now...
They are too cute!


----------



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

dd1 says "Heeyy, wait a mimit!"







:


----------



## Jmo780 (May 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub*

When we brought DD home from the NICU, DSD2 was already in the habit of calling her sister "Baby Sam." I thought this was because she was a baby, but instead, she actually thought we had named DD Baby Sam Barker. So, I was trying to explain to her that DD had a long name, but we shortened it to Sam. I said, "you know, your name is Sydney but we call you Syd, and sissy's name is Victoria, but we call her Vic sometimes. Do you remember what Baby Sam's long name is?" She thought about it for a minute, looked up at me and said, "Baby Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammm?" It was so adorable I had to bend down and scoop her up, while laughing hysterically.

That is the cutest thing I think I have ever heard


----------



## Jmo780 (May 3, 2006)

Our daughter used to call Christmas "Kisskanis"

There seems to be something she used to say that was soooooo cute, but it is slipping my mind...*sigh*

I remember her calling Ravioli "Bowly Bowly" (Like Bowl with an E)


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

When ds1 was little, he called the washer and dryer the "washerbdryer" I have no idea why. He also called a cell phone a cellaphone.

DD says yes just like S. Its so cute! The other day she was demanding bop bop (her word to nurse) and I was telling her to wait, I was cooking dinner. After she demanded for about the eighth time "I want bop bop!" I said, "Yes Katie, we are all very well aware of what your priorites are". After a pause of about four seconds this tiny little voice says, "I dont have pioritees". Laughing I said "you dont?" she looks puzzled for a moment, then her face clears up and she very confidantly announces, "No, we have dogs and goats!"


----------



## maigheach (Aug 31, 2005)

My youngest used to call a banana, "bee-emma". But then he'd sing "Bananaphone" perfectly!


----------



## JessicaTX (Jul 9, 2006)

My 7 year old had some terribly cute ones when she was wee. "Mayee Kissmyass" was Merry Christmas. She called her blanket her bingdunk, and her daddy was Dagin.

My youngest now says Macaweeoni instead of macaroni. She says it so much that now I stutter when I try to say macaroni because my mouth wants to say it how she does.

The absolute cutest mix-up any of my kids had wasn't so much with language, as with comprehension. My sister in law was hugely pregnant, and I had an 8 month old at the time. My 2ish year old boy asked her why her tummy was so big, and she said "I have a baby in there." His eyes got sooo huge, he backed up and put his arm in front of his baby sister and said "This is my Nay-wah, you can't eat her."







:


----------



## RedWine (Sep 26, 2003)

All of these are so cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## megincl (Sep 10, 2002)

Love the thread! Especially since I'm feeling







: about DS right now.

One of my faves of his is "movie theelater." He has been to one movie in his life with daycare. Every time we pass the theater, he says, "There's the movie theelater." Love it!


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

DD1 (4)..always asks for french fries and check-up (ketchup)








DD2 (21 months)..after nursing, she gives the nanas a biss (kiss), and whenever she bumps herself, she always wants a biss.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

i don't have kids yet, but here's one my little sister did when she was two or so.
She'd say "Lemme tell you a sqeaket!" (her word for secret) and she'd whisper in your ear "psstpsstpsst".


----------



## kdmama33 (Jun 20, 2006)

DS2 used to ask us to listen to muse-kick. He's five now, and hasn't said that in probably 3.5 years, and I still call it that quite often. He looks at me like I have two heads, but I'm quite sure I'll be listening to muse-kick when I'm fifty.









DD is at that age where she can't be bothered if she's involved in something. So if I ask her to finish what she's doing so that we can move on to something else, she always says, "Gus a migut, Mama."


----------



## chlaal (Jun 28, 2006)

LOL, great thread.

DS age 3 says "alligator" for elevator. When I gave birth to his sister and then my SIL had her baby soon after, DS was very excited to go so many times to the "hossabul" and ride in the "alligator."

He also says "lesterday" (which refers to everything in the past), and both vanilla and granola come out sort of like "lallilla." And he says that we "take baby a bath" and "baby is taking a big smile" (instead of give).

The best one recently was when he told me his toy school bus was purple and I said "wow, I've never seen a purple school bus before" and he said "Yes you did mama, you silly boy."









-Joan


----------



## midstreammama (Feb 8, 2005)

Dd2, who's 3, was stealing cantaloupe off of the counter for her and her sister. I finally moved it out of the way so that they wouldn't eat it all. She came in looking for some more and when she couldn't reach it said, "Mama, A wants more canopener." I almost fell over laughing.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh! I forgot the one we've reintroduced to the fam...

DSD2 used to say, "I'm hockey daddy, I'm hockey!" instead of "hungry" and we've reintroduced this to use in reference to DD (3 months). Now DSD2 sees me getting ready to feed DD and says, "hockey baby?" "Yep, baby's hockey." My MIL thinks we're nuts for making DSD2 "regress in her language abilities." Eh, whatever. It's friggin adorable!


----------



## NannyL (Oct 11, 2005)

Around my house, we get the "sippy cups" (hiccups).









I'll post more when I remember them.


----------



## MotheringHeart (Dec 18, 2005)

we use "nakpins" at the table to wipe our hands
and we used to go to the "li bi dee" (library) to get books
We sometimes used to see the "loppers" (lobsters) at the commissary
DD wanted to use a "kafash" (washcloth) in the shower
Oh yeah and the best was "brefkest" for breakfast...

I just LOOOOOOVE the little mispronounciations! They just make my day.


----------



## Clarinet (Nov 3, 2005)

Just the other day, my four year old said that something was the best in the whole anniversary (instead of universe).

She used to call my husband's brother "Chevrolet."

The baby says babooboo for peekaboo.


----------



## kdmama33 (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh yes, and DD asks to eat logurt. Which is just about as cute as when DS1 used to refer to it as O-goo.

Oh, oh ... the best ever. Can't believe I forgot it. When I'm giving myself a pedicure, DD always wants me to give her a paterpillar, too!


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

My daughter is nearly 5 and she still asks for blubbly water.


----------



## shine (Nov 20, 2001)

DS (who is 7 yr old) still has several mispronounciations. Today's were: "canyons" (instead of cannons) and he wants to build an "igloop" when it snows this winter.







: He never could say the word "yellow" with any grace -- it comes out "Lello" and his best friend Jacob -- "Jay-cup" (as if it rhymed with "hiccup")









when he was a baby he would say "abbadahdoo" for helicopter (we lived near several large hospitals, saw them all the time)

He is the cutest little person I've ever known!!!


----------



## Heffernhyphen (May 3, 2005)

DS is so very polite that even if when declines an offer, he say, "No di doo peas." I often find myself humming, "no thank you please, it only makes me sneeze . . . "


----------



## Lady Madonna (Jul 2, 2004)

DD says "may you please open this?" instead of "will you please ...". Sometimes if I give her something - a piece of clothing, a book - she'll say "that is *just* what I was looking for!" It's so adult and so cute at the same time.


----------



## cfiddlinmama (May 9, 2006)

In our house we yike yogret! As a matter of fact we yike it a yot! Onions are undiuns. Yove is all ayound us! Daddy goes hunting with his yifle. These are from ds2 who's 3. Our oldest daughter's name is Riel (Ree ell) sometimes Rielly. He calls her Nellie! It's great fun! I really have to write them all down. I find myself saying "y" for "r" and "l" all the time!


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

DD now age 5 used to say bipper instead of zipper. "will you bip me up peese"
DS now 3 asks for elevator when his daddy is drinking gatorade








Everything DS does he can do because "I am a big builder man"


----------



## CEG (Apr 28, 2006)

My DD always says she is "scared to" things.

Today she kept asking me where the "cheese" was. I couldn't figure it out and finally realized she was looking for a toy camera. So cute.

DS is at the point where he says "Mamamama" when he cries. It melts my heart even though my mind knows he doesn't mean it.


----------



## chlaal (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cfiddlinmama*
In our house we yike yogret! As a matter of fact we yike it a yot!

LOL!!! My DS says "L" for "y" in a lot of words (lellow, lesterday) but he for some reason has no trouble with "yogurt." It makes me wonder if maybe he just keeps saying "lellow" because he knows I think it's cute!









-Joan


----------



## maizy (May 13, 2003)

dandilions are called Daddy-ions. Precious...


----------



## maizy (May 13, 2003)

dandilions are called Daddy-ions. Precious... and sometimes as he blows them and little seeds scatter through the air... "Mom and Daddy-lions"


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anglyn*
DD says yes just like S. Its so cute! The other day she was demanding bop bop (her word to nurse) and I was telling her to wait, I was cooking dinner. After she demanded for about the eighth time "I want bop bop!" I said, "Yes Katie, we are all very well aware of what your priorites are". After a pause of about four seconds this tiny little voice says, "I dont have pioritees". Laughing I said "you dont?" she looks puzzled for a moment, then her face clears up and she very confidantly announces, "No, we have dogs and goats!"

OOO that is soo cute!


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub*
Oh! I forgot the one we've reintroduced to the fam...

DSD2 used to say, "I'm hockey daddy, I'm hockey!" instead of "hungry" and we've reintroduced this to use in reference to DD (3 months). Now DSD2 sees me getting ready to feed DD and says, "hockey baby?" "Yep, baby's hockey." My MIL thinks we're nuts for making DSD2 "regress in her language abilities." Eh, whatever. It's friggin adorable!


----------



## embers (Mar 24, 2006)

I may have to duck a few rocks on this, but it was TOOO CUUUUTE...

My son (3 and a half) has learned all about the body, as he is totally fasionated with body, medical, etc...

One day he walked up to daddy and said, "you are so cute, you have testicles all over your face!" ... there was a serious silence in the room, and with a blush and a giggle my son said, "Oop.. I mean FRECKLES!"

The next day, we were pretending to make dinner out of leggos, and my son handed me a plate of 'food' and said, "Look mom, I made tasty vigina for you... I mean, lazania..."










Or, I was pretending to bite him and was tickling him and making all sorts of snorting and growling sounds and he yells, "NO MOMMY! DON'T EAT THE BABY!!!"

When we moved out to our cabin, our son was only 2. He had never seen snow before... we were driving there for our first night, and it was after midnight. He woke up in the carseat, looked out his window, and with great astonishment and wonder yelled, *"What the HELL is that?!"*. Oh sweet innocent angel child, they call it snow....

We were singing... "... sweeping the skies away, on my way to where the air is sweet... can you tell me how to get, how to get..." when my son inturrupted and yelled "ICE CREAM!"...
















When my baby brother was just 2 years old, he was "building a fence" with his father (his toy tools along side). The new neighbor came out and leaned over and said, "oh, are you hammerin' nails?" and without looking up, my little brother said, "no, I'm Connor..."

I have this thing that I started with my son when he was about 2, because it was so adorable. He asks for things very respectfully... so I started having him say "mommy, may I please have _____ please, supreme master of____" (may I have cheese please, supreme master of cheese). He still does this, and it inof itself is just too cute. This did, however, backfire on me pretty seriously on day, and in front of several people. One of our dogs pooped in front of the door instead of asking to go out. My son found it, and quite distressingly said "mommy! Clean it up! The dog pooped! Please clean it up!!!". I had my hands full and I told him I would clean it, in just a sec. Out of desperation, he yelled "PLEASE MOMMY! Supreme master of POOP!"


----------



## momfirst (Apr 14, 2006)

I was tying the 3 year olds shoes and asked if he wanted a double knot, he said how about a triple knot...then looks at me and says how about a 'fourple' knot?


----------



## charmander (Dec 30, 2003)

I remember the time we took DS to the pool when he was about 3 and he smelled the chlorine smell and announced to everyone " Wow, it sure smells like caffeine in here!"


----------



## Junebug (Mar 31, 2005)

For a while there I was asking dd, "would you like to nurse?".
Now,when she's getting bent out of shape she yells in this really demanding, bossy voice, "I WOULD LIKE TO NURSE YOU MAMA!!!"







:

Oh, we bought her some training pants a while back & my mom was referring to them as _big girl pants_...now, whenever we have company she seems to materialize w/ a pair of my undies to show off mama's "big pants".


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *embers*
"PLEASE MOMMY! Supreme master of POOP!"









That's absolutely hilarious.

Mine's too little to talk yet, but our language has been altered by other children in our lives.

My niece says "plobly" instead of probably, and uses it instead of please. "Mommy, plobly could I have some ice cream?" She also says "I'm snacky" instead of I'm hungry when she wants a treat and not a meal.

When our friend's little girl was 4, they welcomed her little sister into the world. And if you'd ask her where babies come from, she would reply "the hostible".

She also used to call me Kessa rather than Jessica. Pretty soon, everyone in both our families was calling me Kessa, and then friends were as well. I left a message on one of our friend's answering machine and gave my real name, and her husband thought it was a wrong number because they didnt know anyone named Jessica.

Her little sister, on her 4th birthday, proclaimed after opening each present "It's *just* what I wanted!!" And when asked "what is it" would reply, "I dunno."


----------



## Snuggles (May 4, 2004)

Hippopotamus = Hitto-poppinous

Spaghetti = Ba-sketty

Toes are still piggies

She is the goodest at pretty much everything, in her humble opinion.

For reasons unknown to us, ketchup (don't judge me) is Soapie! I love watching her befuddle waitresses and waiters with her requests for ketchup!

She has just informed me that this smilie --->







, is the laughiest one!

Ooohh.. low battery on laptop... gotta go!


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

DS asked me to take the "caterpillar" (aka, the little grill mark) off of his piece of chicken.









He also pronounces fork _fuhk_ and Percy as ... well I won't even spell that one out.


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

milksick - music
he uses the phrase yesterday and yesternight!
hostable - hospital
cotchulate - chocolate
omiler - oliver

there are hundreds more, i just cant rmember right now

this thread is so cute!


----------



## Snuggles (May 4, 2004)

Oh, yes... and of course,

Nursing is Snuggling or Snuggin'.

"Let's do some snuggin' Mamma" or " I need a Snug"

Breasts/Nipples are Snuggles... Dadda's Snuggles don't have any milk... and are too hairy for snuggin'!


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cfiddlinmama*
In our house we yike yogret! As a matter of fact we yike it a yot! Onions are undiuns. Yove is all ayound us! Daddy goes hunting with his yifle. These are from ds2 who's 3. Our oldest daughter's name is Riel (Ree ell) sometimes Rielly. He calls her Nellie! It's great fun! I really have to write them all down. I find myself saying "y" for "r" and "l" all the time!

That is too cute!

My 1 /2 yr. old niece calls my ds Hoofrey for Jeffrey...she hasn't quite got the J sound yet


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

My son has trouble with the "SP" at begining of his name (Spencer) and the "ER" at the end- he tells people his name is "Pencil" - at least that is what it sounds like he's saying.

The latest funny is "hiccup truck" for pick-up truck.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

DD has been into Harry Potter for years, so DS, by extension is as well.

Instead of Alohamora, he says "Hello Amora"


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

My 4 year old also knows that when she is being really rude or bossy she is "ignoxious".

She does the "May you please..." thing too!

My little one talks a little, she looooves chocolate







: and whenever someone has some she will ask for "cocky". She also gets really distressed when our kitten (Val) climbs up on the counter. Her first sentence was "No, Vooow!"


----------



## Elastagirl (May 24, 2005)

DS, 3.5, has so many that I can't think of right now, but my favorite is that he calls the Home Depot "The Humdee Depot" We call it that now, too because we don't want him to stop!


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

I have to pipe in even though our daughter is only 14 months, but she is very verbal for her age and I realize her language is not so much *slip up* at this point but just learning to talk.

Anywhoo... we use correct names for anatomy etc and she has taken to calling her vagina her:

*ny-nine-jah* ...just sound it out and say it quickly, it is too cute to hear


----------



## Brazilianmommy (Aug 3, 2006)

My dd is 14 months old but the words that she can say are so cuute!! but I love when she says "Mummy wuv uuuuu" for "Mommy I love you" or like "Daddeeeeee" so cute!!

Papos=shoes
ello=hello
chocolate she will say olat


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericswifey27*
DS asked me to take the "caterpillar" (aka, the little grill mark) off of his piece of chicken.









He also pronounces fork _fuhk_ and Percy as ... well I won't even spell that one out.

Omg, my ds pronounced "Truck" in a similar fashion, and Percy, well, same as yours, lol!!! Used to crack me up.


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

We keep our food cold in the "Frigid-rater"








I'm gonna be very sad when he stops saying that.


----------



## SURVIVOR (Jul 28, 2006)

:

My daughter would say 'legpit' ( the soft part behind the knee ) and 'Pasgetti Bolognese'. It sounds so beautiful and will still be adorable when she is 20, lol.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

DD calls flamingoes "amflingoes." It's so cute that we can't bring ourselves to correct her.







:


----------



## selena_ski (Jun 16, 2006)

my cousin whose name is levi drew oliver, used to say i'm lebi drew ottaler


----------



## indiegirl (Apr 15, 2002)

"Mama, you are strong of that _____" chair/box/anything heavy someone might carry"

"


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brazilianmommy*
My dd is 14 months old but the words that she can say are so cuute!! but I love when she says "Mummy wuv uuuuu" for "Mommy I love you" or like "Daddeeeeee" so cute!!

Papos=shoes
ello=hello
chocolate she will say olat

Papos. It's for sapatos, nao e?

I want to teach my son portuguese. It's such a beautiful language.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

DSD1 did the "l" for "y" stuff for a long time too, but unfortunately we HAD to make her stop, because otherwise her school would have made her go through speech therapy.









She went through a phase where every statement was followed by, "for real...for reason." As in, "I just went potty. For real for reason."

DSD2 says, "May I can I please have..." or, "May I can you please do..." it's friggin adorable.

My niece's name is Emma Therese Loyer, which came out "I'm a toy soldier" when she was about 2.


----------



## straighthaircurly (Dec 17, 2005)

We were reading a book and one of the pictures shows a monster popping up out of a manhole cover. My son points to it and says, "There is a monster in the guyhole, mommy"







I thought that was just too clever to correct.


----------



## jake&zaxmom (May 12, 2004)

Jake used to call a skunk a "stunk"

brussels sprouts were "pretzel sprouts"

instead of "our" Zack says,"us family" (as in "That's us family Daddy.")


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jake&zaxmom*
Jake used to call a skunk a "stunk"

brussels sprouts were "pretzel sprouts"

instead of "our" Zack says,"us family" (as in "That's us family Daddy.")

Oh that reminds me! We had brussels sprouts pronounced as "Bruckle frouts" we still use that one.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Here are a couple that have become family lingo over the years.

As a toddler, my oldest heard me talking about foods that are nutritious, and finally decided one day that he preferred food that was oldtritious (none of that new-tritious food for him, thankyouverymuch).

The little grocery in our town used to be called Weaver's. For years though, it's been called Tom's Market because of new ownership, but we all still call it "Weebers" as our ds2 did.


----------



## sweetangelbrynlie (Jun 23, 2005)

my 4 year old says

"mama come lipe my bump"
for mama come wipe my butt


----------



## E.V. Lowi (Sep 16, 2005)

This is the best thread ever!! I have enjoyed reading the posts so much, I laughed till tears came out!! Thank you all for sharing.

My dd is 13 yo now, but she kept us in stitches when she was little with her newfound laungage skills. The one that we still have in use is that we call the corner market the "LIQUID" store, instead of the "LIQUOR" store, as this is was she called it when she first began to read signs.


----------



## Brazilianmommy (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericswifey27*
Papos. It's for sapatos, nao e?

I want to teach my son portuguese. It's such a beautiful language.

Yes minha filha é Brazileria é holandesa and she understands Portuguese really well and says some phrases..


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

my has excellent language skills (not like my friends and me when i was little, we were always saying crazy stuff!), but one thing that he does say that always cracks me up is "crisby" for frisby.

"hey mom, i threw my crisby all the way over by the barn! did you see that!"


----------



## megincl (Sep 10, 2002)

Today DS rubbed a hardboiled egg on his arms and said, "I'm giving myself body odorant."

Later, we were cutting up watermelon and he told us that at daycare, "I eat that watermelon on the cob." (meaning with the rind on).


----------



## Dakota's Mom (Apr 8, 2003)

My son used to sing, "A,B,C,D,E,F,U" Now he sings pretty well except for "H,I, NO, NO, No, No, P" "He also says, "The bad cop is gonna cute you."

Kathi


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brazilianmommy*
Yes minha filha é Brazileria é holandesa and she understands Portuguese really well and says some phrases..









: Otimo!


----------



## Brazilianmommy (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericswifey27*







: Otimo!


----------



## PennyRoo (Dec 7, 2004)

DD was very verbal from a really early age, but her pronunciation was always pretty bad. Some of her early funnies:

Bommin = bottom

(Hippopotamus therefore became "hippo-pommin." Now it's "Hippo-pomanous.")

Tupie-tumbie = cucumber, Ahdo-tahdo = avocado
(At 19 months she would ask, "may I pwease have a tupietumbie and adotado sammich?")

Dome-it = grownup

The above mispronunciations are now things of the past, but she still says "bastick" for basket, which I love, "yo-grit" for youghurt, and this morning she let me know she could do a "tumblesault."

I actually get sad as pronunciation improves - I remember how cute it was to see her at the top of a slide yelling, "I'll see you at the bommin, mummy!"


----------



## teacup (Nov 12, 2005)

It's interesting to read that other toddlers flip the first letters of syllables in words.

And also like so many others, our daughter calls socks (and ducks, for that matter) cocks. The other day she grabbed my SO's footwear and said, "Poppycock!"


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

Some of our favourites







:
Oldest dd:
- merino's (doritos which dh had smuggled into the house







: )
- chopperplane (heli-copter)

little dd:
-buddergwy (butterfly)
-kee-kup (ketchup)
-kik-ups (hiccups)
-gwip-gwops (flip-flops)

Sadly - for us - most of these have been outgrown. We still use them though


----------



## MOM2ANSLEY (May 19, 2003)

A friends ds didn't say somebody....it was always scumbody


----------



## MOM2ANSLEY (May 19, 2003)

It took me a while to figure that Gangy was dd's blankie

My lil sis calles spagetti... pusketti and deoderant ... DeDeoderant...not a stutter just her pronounciation

and a co-workers daughter called a helicopter a hoppyhopper


----------



## milkymama06 (Jul 28, 2006)

My daughter likes to dress up like a bee bal (ballerina) and her favorite movie is BooBage (spongebob)!


----------



## KandD (Dec 27, 2001)

My boy is now 7 and pretty articulate, but we still call ketchup "cheb-buck" and I hope we always will. He put it on "flench flies." The movie theater was the "feeder" for a long time.
I loved when he would say "mine" for "my" -- I just watched a video of him yesterday at age 3 belting out "you are mine sunsine, mine only sunsine..."

It does go by quickly!


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

KandDI loved when he would say "mine" for "my" -- I just watched a video of him yesterday at age 3 belting out "you are mine sunsine said:


> : That is so sweet


----------



## Kerlowyn (Mar 15, 2002)

My DD's fav shirt is a tie-dye shirt I got a while back on the TP, for my DS2. DD LOVES it!
It's tie dye, and has a Grateful Dead ice cream cone head bear on it. She asked to wear it all the time.

But, when she asks for it, 'bear shirt' comes out exactly like ''bulls*it''


----------



## HeatherHeather (Jan 7, 2004)

My dd used to call pop corn, cock porn.







It was particulary embarassing at the movie theatres.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

DD briefly called corn on the cob "corn on the bob." I think we giggled too much at it, though, because she says it right now. Rats.

When she was quite wee, she called snails "shehshoos." "Mama! Yook! A shehshoo!"

Also, she was quite enamored of the "isthmus ee" on her her first Christmas.

These days she uses lots of constructions that make us smile. If she doesn't want to leave, she'll say she wants to stay at X "ALL the time." The other day we were trying to leave the park, and it was "I want to stay here with the millipede ALL the time."


----------



## 2tolove (Mar 11, 2005)

dd speaks very clearly so I LOVE when she has a silly word that's just her own









She calls the computer "pingcuter" and it never ceases to make me laugh

And Vegetables are "begtables"


----------



## LeBoof (May 23, 2006)

Hehe...I sure do like this thread. The stuff here is so cute. My son used to say pee instead of tea, and now calls chicken nuggets (or strips or anything similar) chimuggets.

LeBoof


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherHeather*
My dd used to call pop corn, cock porn.







It was particulary embarassing at the movie theatres.

















:


----------



## arwenevenstar (Mar 25, 2005)

This is a cute thread!!!

My elder son could never say "breakfast" or "chocolate spread" - he would always say breakfakst with the extra k and chucklybed. Funnily enough, my middle child then inherited the same way of saying breakfakst!!!

Now he has been working really hard on saying "th" instead of "f" for words like thank you and Thursday, that now he sometimes says "thruit" or "thish"!! bless!! He also says "thery" for very!!

My middle son is the classic for these slips, his best are:
"vampire state building"
"Old Lipstick" (Old Mystic!!)

My youngest is just beginning to talk and calls herself "Bessy" (her name is Izzy) and the otherday coming home in the car, my ds#1 was trying to get her to say some word, he started off with simple monosyllables which she was picking up, then he tried to get her to say "butterfly" - which came out (from her) as "buggerfly" !!!!

I love all these little slips and I don't correct them either, I just repeat the word later in a sentence, so they get to hear it. I wish I had kept a book of all the great ones they have said though!!


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

I'm nnot done reading, but I had to post.

Maia says Prettytend instead of Pretend. We all love it and use it regularly now!

She also mixes her d's and b's and says dabana for banana and dabloon instead of baloon. When I hear her say "Ohh Look Dabloons!" I always think we are on a Pirate's Treasure hunt.

She likes yogur-it and Granilla for breakfast

She called Pine trees "Ice-cream cone trees"

Art museum is Art Iseeum

And the winner! Kiss was pronounced Piss for the longest time. Told the babysitter's daughter's 17 year old boyfriend " Alwhen (allen) I love you so much, I'm going to Piss all over you!"


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

when my son was alot younger, like 2yrs old, he begged me to take "boobie wuffins to play poop" aka take some blueberry muffins to play group







:

during 3-4, he used to get words backwords sometimes, like "got-for" instead of "forgot" which was also very cute







when we got our van, he kept telling people that we got "a pretty fancy ban".

he went thru a stage where he used big words like "actually" and stuff like that, it was funny to hear all these big words out of a little person.

my DD inserts her age into alot of words.. like "two-member" instead of "remember" and "two-gina" instead of "vagina" LOL. but she's gonna be 3 soon, so i wonder if that will change?







:


----------



## siouxm (May 30, 2006)

dd (3) has a habit of throwing a "g" onto the front of some words. Her dad's girlfriend is Denise, but she calls her G'niece, and she says g'bloon instead of balloon.

The other day we were talking about different family relations explaining that she is my daughter but she is also my sisters niece. "NOT G'neice!" she wailed. It took awhile to explain the difference, but she finally got it, and calmed down.

One day she said, "mom, you have big apples and I have little apples." HUH??? She finally pointed to her nipples as an explanation.

*I* somehow made up the word "agreeance" and used it all the time because it seemed right somehow...
Well, one day I said it in front of dd and she blurts out, "NOT agreeance mom! It's agreements!" Nothing beats being set straight by a 3 year old.


----------



## Maple Leaf Mama (Jul 2, 2004)

My DD sounded like she had a terrible potty mouth for the longest time!
Clock, shirt, truck, sock etc-all WRONG!

Yesterday it was the neighbor's name. She's Chinese and her name is Tao (Tow) DD is now calling her Towel.









She also says backside-instead of back yard/outside.
I thiink that's it off the top of my head.

ADDED: She can't seem to say banana.
It was nanana for a long time.
Now it's manana.
I'll say no, BA-nana
and she'll say MA-nana. over and over. I guess it's just how she's hearing it.


----------



## siouxm (May 30, 2006)

Maple Leaf Mama said:


> Yesterday it was the neighbor's name. She's Chinese and her name is Tao (Tow) DD is now calling her Towel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOM2ANSLEY (May 19, 2003)

theatre...theeder
onion....gungins
computer.....pewterrer
vitamin....bite a men


----------



## moppity (Aug 15, 2005)

When I was younger my grandmother would always say "Don't argue". One day at about three I was telling her a very important story (as all 3yo stories are) and she spoke and I said "Don't arg-me". My Mum still says it now







:

And not really a language mistake but cute anyway, my sisters name is Allyson and she was convinced her name was Allyson Wonderland (Alice in Wonderland). When we started sunday school, the teacher had to call Mum to find out our surname because Ally swore blind it was Wonderland.


----------



## Is3enough (Nov 12, 2005)

I haven't read all these but I had to say when my oldest was little he called Totem Poles (we live near several Native American reservations) "Potem Toles"
He also called cupcakes "putcakes"


----------



## JuniperMama (Sep 1, 2004)

These aren't my DS but my friend's -

"yeah" is "lah"
"Mount St. Helens" is "Mount Snaint Snelens"

He is so precious!


----------



## midwifetx (Mar 16, 2005)

My brother's name is Jordan, and when my eldest was about 12mos old, she was trying to say Jordan and it came out "Dodo" (long O sound like the extinct bird) so, he is now and forever will be Uncle Dodo.

The same child called elephants "fun-ta-das"


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

DD has been interested in alphabet books lately and one say she was going M is for mouse, N is for newt, P is for Panda, Q is for err err err Q is for CUTE! Who can argue with that!


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

A little OT but my DSS when he was 11 told us very earnestly that he would be an adolescent when he reached his period. After a little questioning it turned out he meant puberty.


----------



## Leiahs (Jul 29, 2005)

My daughter always calls the computer a "compeeter"







and when she wants to do crafts, she asks if we can do "craps"!! And always ever so polite, she will always say "Hank you" or "Hanks!" when she is grateful








ETA one I almost forgot: Although she used to say "nana" or "anana" for banana, she now consistently says "amanda"!!


----------



## hapi2help (Mar 14, 2006)

Saw this on the new posts line up, had to add:

My ds is just starting to talk, he is only 12 months, but I didn't realize how often I say "Bad Dog" to my jack russell who barks and only stops when I say "Bad Dog"

Now baby says, "Dad dog" and waves his little finger. I love him...........


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

My 7 year old still says theeooter for theater.

My 2 almost 3 year old has some really funny ones.
He just asked me for a bite of bomato (tomato) and yet he can say anemone.
He says I spilled him (instead of he knocked him over/out of the way) and just a biddit instead of minute. But he can say I have a foreskin and look at my penis, it's retracting! (We have a newfound skill...) But he goes to the toidet to go potty and uses toidet pater to wipe his bottom.
He has a million of them and they are so freaking cute.


----------



## canadiangranola (Oct 1, 2004)

My faves for ds (now three) were (and are for some) ...wes and wup for yes and yup (that one was hard to let go of. Breza (Zebra), brekkest (breakfast), dramma.drampa, and he counts fourteen, fiveteen...

more later


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

When we went to UK last year DD was 22 mo and my mother's partner is called Grandpa Lew, she always called him Grandpa Goo it was so cute thats all we call him now even though she can say it perfectly fine.


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

my dd says "whyn't" in the place of "why don't" or even sometime in place of "how about you" as in "whyn't you go to a different room and I play with Jalen all by myself?" I love it, it's so cute, I hope she keeps it around for a while.

Ds says "my do it!" instead of "I do it", and also "My did it!"


----------



## sunshinesmommy (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG! I am actually crying from laughing at these. this is the best thread!!!

DD is 4 and still uses "G" instead of "R" and a few other letters :
gamote (remote) gumember (remember) guposedto (Supposed to) gabanas (bananas)
we use her version of orange.. or-nij
Have used to be haps and boobs were boops so she would say " i haps to haps some boops" when she wanted to nurse








she called her baby cousin gabrielle "baby belle" and she calls my completely wacked out in laws the crazys. crazygramma, crazypoppop, or the crazys if she means that whole side







(well if the shoe fits...)


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherHeather*
My dd used to call pop corn, cock porn.







It was particulary embarassing at the movie theatres.































That HAS to be the funniest one here.

Lots of potty mouth kids here I see. My son is no exception. When he gets out his Thomas the Train toys at a restaurant and says "I love Percy" but with a u sound instead of the r, I alternate between laughing and wanting to crawl under the table from embarrassment.


----------



## fyoosh (May 9, 2005)

I got the potty mouth kid syndrome too over here with my DS (unfortunately not ALL of his potty mouth episodes are mispronounciations -- wonder where he gets THOSE from







)...

He kept running around saying what sounded like "f***wad" one day, and since that is a word I actually do NOT say, I asked "where did you hear that word?" "On Shrek, mommy!" (Lord Farquaad)









He also does the "Lello" thing for yellow. One day I asked him to say "Yell", he said that just fine. Then asked him to say "Oh". Said that just fine. "OK, now say Yellow". "Lello".







:

Last week he was talking about when he was still in my tummy. Figuring I should probably tell him where babies really grow, I said "Well actually, you were in a part of my body called my uterus. The uterus is where babies grow inside their mommies." He said "Where is your ballooterines, mommy?"


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *siouxm*
DD walked up to this woman and looked her straight in the face and began to "speak" to this woman in pure nonsense babble. The woman looked at her as if she had two heads and walked away.

you know, i don't get embaressed easily, but man i might have wanted to put my head in my purse over this one!









my son, who just turned 4, tells me yeasterday while we pass on of the dairy farms out here "you know what "wows" is?" "nope" i say. "it's cows in lower case."







:

he does this all the time, makes up words and then says "that's whatever in french/spanish etc." but this is the first i have heard of this language "lower case!"


----------



## BetsyPage (Mar 5, 2004)

Great thread!







Why do I always find the funny ones when I'm holding a sleeping baby?

I have a lot I could share, but I'll just chose one... For a long time, dd called breakfast "breast-kiss"!







It was really cute. One Saturday, she woke up and asked for "breakfast" (after she asked for nurnee







) with the proper pronounciation. Dh commented, "No breast-kiss anymore," and dd immediately started shrieking, "No breakfast!"







I was confused at first too, but finally figured out dh's point.

Does anyone else get sad thinking about the *last* time your dc will say something a certain way?









OK, I'll share one more... dd calls washcloths "clothwashes".


----------



## Junebug (Mar 31, 2005)

dd's favorite flowers are "dillys" (day lillies).

She's really into dipping her food now... She use to ask for more "paste" (hummus), we kept explaining that it was a dip -so now hummus is "dip paste"


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

I just remembered one from DH's cousin, who was about 10 at the time. He had been laughing hysterically over something and was just getting his breath when he came out with, "That was quite a laughing orgasm!"














He meant "spasm."


----------



## mamamaris (Jul 12, 2006)

ds always says, " I love you all the way to the end of the university" instead of the universe. I love it!


----------



## mummy marja (Jan 19, 2005)

My BIL (Richard, called Uncle Dicky by his nieces and nephews) had his name changed to Uncle Dinky and now Uncle Kinky by my Dd.

She also switched the 1st sound of a word and stuck it in the back... seems very complicated to me but she did it quite easily. Some of my favourites were "mells" for "smell" as in "let's go mells that flower" and "tucks" for "stuck"

some that we **** use:
"wah-gee" for water
"san-jo" for sandwich
"flawchee" for flower
"yor-git" for yogurt
"yun-yin" for onion
"a-yan-ya" for lasagne
"cute-cumber" for cucumber


----------



## canadiangranola (Oct 1, 2004)

my three yr old calls the pool the poo...particularly amusing to the neighbors when they hear things like..."India's in the poo mommy" and "I threw my balls in the poo"


----------



## FitMama (Jul 20, 2003)

This summer, sunscreen is sunscream. Cracks me up.

We were baking zucchini bread (Kini cake, according to my DS) and I was teaching him about vanilla (Vuh-liv-uh). I let him sniff the bottle, then he watched me pour it in the batter. He then pronounced it "Vuh-liv-uh Juice".


----------



## Delacroix (Aug 4, 2005)

I remember when my oldest called her bathing suit a 'bading soup'. Sometimes, I really miss those days.


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

I just love this thread - I'm still reading it but here are some of ours.

DD (13 mos.) says "meow" for almost every animal she sees - cats, squirrels, birds, chipmunks, etc. She just recently started saying "woosh" for dogs.

DS (3.75) said "breffsticks" instead of "breakfast" for the longest time. In fact t just now dawned on me that I don't think he says it that way anymore. Sigh. Also, the classic "pissghetti".

Oh, I almost forgot - the other day, he called a pumpernickel bagel a "punkernipple bagel."


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elastagirl*
he calls the Home Depot "The Humdee Depot"

DS used to call it Deep Heepo! I loved that!


----------



## my4magpies (Mar 24, 2006)

this has been my favorite so far: my 7 y/o DS likes to help me check the pool chemical levels by measuring the water then adding drops of the testing dye to check chlorine, etc...anyways, the other day after he swam, I wanted to check out the levels so Adam said "Do you want me to get the pool *testicles*?" (chemicals) I nearly peed my pants!!


----------



## my4magpies (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericswifey27*
:. When he gets out his Thomas the Train toys at a restaurant and says "I love Percy" but with a u sound instead of the r, I alternate between laughing and wanting to crawl under the table from embarrassment.


HA HA HA!! So funny! My best friend's son does the same thing....last Christmas we went shopping and he was yelling in the store "Mommy, I want "Percy" (but left out the R sound!)
I was laughing my butt off, but my friend wanted to DIE!!


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

siouxm said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Maple Leaf Mama*
> ...


----------



## emdeecee_sierra (Oct 16, 2005)

I knew someone years back who's little sister used to say 're-neck-er-ize' for recognize. Funny how things like that stick with you- I still use that as a silly even though I haven't had anything to do with that family for 15 years or so LOL!

And my younger bro used to say he wanted "more lort" for more dessert. Still use that one, too. Even though that was about 30 years ago







.


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sierratahoe*
I knew someone years back who's little sister used to say 're-neck-er-ize' for recognize. Funny how things like that stick with you- I still use that as a silly even though I haven't had anything to do with that family for 15 years or so LOL!

And my younger bro used to say he wanted "more lort" for more dessert. Still use that one, too. Even though that was about 30 years ago







.

isn't that funny, my best friend and i have been friends for almost our whole lives and we still laugh about the crazy stuff her little sister used to say! like 35 years ago!


----------



## eowen77 (Aug 10, 2006)

MY DD used to say "Damma" instead of Grandma. {My mother and I actually thought she was saying something else the first time b/c she all of a sudden said "Damma Sue" out of the blue. We honestly thought she was saying "Damn Sue" Eventually we did figure out that she was saying Grandma.

Another DD word - "hopsicle" for hospital

MY DS has had some as well {but what kid doesn't?} - "hopsital" for hospital, "lellow" for yellow, "modecycle" for motorcycle.

I should have written them all down when both kids were younger...I know DD had a bunch more, and so did her brother


----------



## Delacroix (Aug 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherHeather*
My dd used to call pop corn, cock porn.







It was particulary embarassing at the movie theatres.

















:

My daughter Minx used to call her Easter basket an 'Easter fucket'. (She got bucket and basket confused.)

My mom almost died when she heard that one!


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

That thing in my eyeglasses is a len, not a lens because there is only one!

Jesus' parents are Mary and Jofus!


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

I just realized today (because she says it in context too) that DD says "its too heavy" when something is difficult.

She also called a cucumber Keyara (her newest niece's name) but I think she was making a joke lol.


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

I am dying laughing here, easter fucket, cock porn, pool testicles!







:

I'm sure I can think of more, but off the top of my head, my 3.5 yr old says Blistern for blisters (like on his feet if he wears sandals) and ass-layer for escalator (it was pretty funny trying to figure out what he was talking about!)

He constantly says 'Dada pick you up' instead of pick me up.

And he gets his pronouns confused- "mama's sitting in his seat"


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellien C*
Jesus' parents are Mary and Jofus!

Ooh, we had that exact same one! Two favourite Old Testament characters were the guy who got swallowed by the big fish (Joe-nut) and the guy with the colourful coat's brother (Jay-come).

I'm trying really hard, but I'm having trouble working out the problem with 'percy' - I think it's an accent thing, since I'm not American. Can somebody please enlighten me??


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

Think of the "Pe" part as "puh" and the r isn't there, so the ending would be "see". I don't know if I'd get in trouble if I spelled it phonetically, but let me just say that it is pretty crass slang for a certain part of a woman's body...


----------



## momma2mingbu (Jun 1, 2002)

My 3.5 year old will ask, "Whobody wants ice cream?" or whatever the question is. I haven't bothered to tell her "whobody" isn't a word because I still think it's too cute.

She'll also often ask "are you want..." instead of "do you want to..."


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

DH saw a creepy spider today and DD told me the spider had bangs (instead of fangs).
I try to not laugh or chuckle (sometimes impossible) b/c DD will often get this "uh oh" look and than ask, "Is that not right?" and it breaks my heart.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

They had an ice cream social at my dd's school tonight. She kept calling it the ice cream solution!


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lousli*
Think of the "Pe" part as "puh" and the r isn't there, so the ending would be "see". I don't know if I'd get in trouble if I spelled it phonetically, but let me just say that it is pretty crass slang for a certain part of a woman's body...

A-ha! Thanks for that, it was definitely an accent thing. I couldn't work out why the word describing pus (as in the stuff which comes out of pimples) was so shocking


----------



## tsfairy (May 19, 2004)

DS isn't really talking yet, but I was watching my 3yo niece yesterday so I have several fresh in my memory.

nolybaw = granola bar
her = him (as in "I gave her some nolybaw" which made me think she gave it to her doll, but she really gave it to DS! yikes!)

She uses "Y" for "L" so Lucas comes out "Yukkas" and library comes out "yiberry". We went to story time today and afterward she was yelling across the room to me, "I want to go yuk for books in the yiberry!"

I used to call a washcloth a "lothcloth" and my brother called a motorcycle a "mo-copper." Oh and my nephew used to call the remote the "meee-mote."


----------



## l_olive (Jan 18, 2005)

Had a cute one the other night...

I got a new game for my 3.5 year old, and he wanted to learn how to play it. He brought me the directions and said, "Here! Look at the erections! The erections always tell you what to do!"
























I almost peed my pants!

--Olive


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

I'm not convinced this thread is dead yet.









DS says "apposed" instead of "supposed" - as in, ""You were apposed to knock on the door!"

It makes me think of Joey, on Friends: "Did they go to the zoo? ...Supposably."


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

Ok will kick the thread into motion again too.

I have not really taught DD the word 'Nipple' yet (after travelling on a plane with her shouting loudly I want the Booby I figured 'Nipple' would be on a need to know basis). So the other day she pokes it and announces "Mummy's Mole.


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

The first time DD asked me if I'd had some "penis" to eat, I was








(Pronounced "Pee-nuss" rather than "Pee-nis") took me a few times to realize she meant "peanuts", because she says them the same way.

"I want my midgets on" (mittens)

She calls my father "Jumpa" instead of "Grampa" (my father is very clear that he's not "grandpa", he's "grampa - with an 'M'!")


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh! And, this last week I made popsicles out of yogurt and berries, and DD was calling them "Lollipopseeclees".


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

Well, when ds was almost 3 he got to watch Chitty Chitty Bang Bang with his dad. He was so excited to tell me that they watched the "Sh#tty movie"!
















Lately he has been telling me about all of his "jobs"--he works in Sacramento now at the "Uvinersy" (University)

Last weekend he helped dad with the "mow lawning" which he sometimes just calls "lawning"..

Aaah, can't they just stay this innocent forever??


----------



## ABand3 (May 21, 2005)

Oww, my sides hurt from laughing so much!

My 3 y.o. says 'bekwist' for breakfast, and now we all say it, especially if we're pretending to nibble each others' toes or necks, we say 'I'm gonna eat you for bekwist!'

He also calls the stubble on my legs 'fwingles' - I don't know what that's supposed to sound like - but we've all adopted that term!

One day I told him he was so cute, and he said 'Mom, I'm not cute, I'm a door bell' (adorable).

My 6 y.o. still says 'no I amn't' when he's mad or frustrated.


----------



## ABand3 (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elastagirl*
DS, 3.5, has so many that I can't think of right now, but my favorite is that he calls the Home Depot "The Humdee Depot" We call it that now, too because we don't want him to stop!









that reminded me, when my oldest was about 18 months old he started going to HD with dad every weekend, and every time he saw the sign he yelled, The Bop-Bee-Bo, The Bop-Bee-Bo


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

we bought new school shoes for ds1 and ds2 announced that he wanted some scoo shools as well!


----------



## Fiercemama (May 30, 2003)

For the longest time it was "aminals" instead of "animals". DH and I secretly loved that one.

This morning, DD used the word "squouze" - you know, the past tense of squeeze? "Mummy, you squouze me too hard just then".


----------



## 3happygirls (Feb 4, 2006)

My one dd is always "busy"...placing random objects on a ledge...all lined up very neatly, folding paper and putting it in any "slot" she can find. When I ask her what she's doing she says, "Well, I have to do my work-job right now".







My other dd has recently become facinated with language (it's neat, b/c I am too). We're teaching the baby sign language, and my niece does it too. The other night we were taking a walk and my Italian neighbors down the street were speaking Italian (very loudly) and she said, (fascinated), "OH! They're speaking Sign English".







Sometimes, she'll be trying to tell me something I can't understand and it's a made-up word that she claims is "Spanish English". SO CUTE! Both of them.


----------



## scoobers (Jun 24, 2005)

These are great!!

Yestertime = yesterday (or some moment in the past)

Grilled cheese sandwich = gorilla cheese sammich

I amn't = I'm not

When he was one he would say sh*t instead of sit. (I was happy when he dropped that one!)


----------



## PajamaMama (Dec 18, 2004)

My 3 year old has a little santa claus pillowcase and she refers to Santa as "Yo ho ho". It always cracks me up, and puts in my mind the image of a Pirate Santa.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

Yeah I love that this was revived!!


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Here's one from baby DD, who is just learning animal sounds - instead of "woof" for a dog, she says "woosh". DS and I joke that she's imitating a dog running by really fast.


----------



## oldcrunchymom (Jun 26, 2002)

My daughter used to come up with the funniest stuff. My whole family still uses "potays," "baby suit," "poon," and "packpack" in place of potatoes, bathing suit, spoon, and backpack. Her funniest one though was "peepee butt," which meant "peanut butter." My son used to show her the peanut butter jar and ask her what it was and then fall down laughing.


----------



## mamababamba (Jan 26, 2005)

We took our son to see CSNY, he calls them Crosby, Stills, National Young...


----------



## AMum (Nov 30, 2001)

My ds had a very good grasp on language and made so few mistakes that I couldn't correct them:

"All by the self!" In his very indignant 2 year old tone. And he's only recently been able to say comfortable, instead of consternable (or something close to that).

Is it awful that I can't recall a single thing about dd1's language. I know she wasn't as clear as her brother at all, but nothing jumps out at me.







:


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMum*
"All by the self!" In his very indignant 2 year old tone.









Mine does, "All my byself!"


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

DD has started to try and master the concept of "yesterday" vs. "Today" vs. "A long time ago". She's not quite there yet.

She says "Two days" for 'today', and often uses it in place of 'last night'.
Then she uses "Lap night" when she should be using 'today'.
A long time ago is, "two _two_ days"


----------



## CJ 5 (May 30, 2004)

My daughter made up her own word for flower. I think it is "rosie" its hard to make out but she says it all the time ( she under 2) I love it. She also says eep instead of help that melts my husbands heart and when she gets hurt she pats it and says "bang". She also calls a chicken "pock pock" and everything that looks like a lizard an "EEEGWANA" I think she is just impresses she learned such a big word. My husbands favorite is "opee" for open


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Both of the girls used to call their bathing suits "baby soups" and it's one I still use. I just can't stop.

DSD2 has a t-shirt that says "gymnastics" on it, and she swore up, down and sideways that it said "genetics."

This weekend at Target, DSD1 (6) read a pack of water that said "4 more free" and DSD2 (4) swore she could read it too..."Mama, I read it too! It says 4 gor ree!" Also, she picked up a small craft kit with a plastic latch on it that could be hooked to belt loops, backpacks, etc., and she said, "This is so cool! This thing's a hooker!" We got several looks for that one.

Up until recently, dessert was zeezert, still get aminals for animals, and we still use "no little tiny" for no talking at bedtime, because when they were about 2 and 4, we used to say no talking, which DSD2 heard as "little tiny" so there it goes.


----------



## Potty Diva (Jun 18, 2003)

Currently I can only think of one. Even after telling her time and time again she still says, "begot" instead of forgot.

"Mom, you begot my backpack." I'm sure I'll think of more


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freebird_Mama*
Currently I can only think of one. Even after telling her time and time again she still says, "begot" instead of forgot.

"Mom, you begot my backpack." I'm sure I'll think of more









LOL I have visions of you giving birth to a crying back-pack now!


----------



## Potty Diva (Jun 18, 2003)

ROFLMAO...and now I am too!

I didn't even think of the word "begot" with the definition applied. Oh great now I'll be laughing my rear off every time she says it!


----------



## frogguruami (Sep 21, 2004)

My son has GROW in the dark stars on his ceiling.

He actually has so many weird little phrases that we made a book of them as christmas presents last year.

AM


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Destinye*
LOL I have visions of you giving birth to a crying back-pack now!









That';s the first thing I thought, too!


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amseiler*
My son has GROW in the dark stars on his ceiling.

He actually has so many weird little phrases that we made a book of them as christmas presents last year.

AM

hehehe that is so cute!

I love that gift idea!


----------



## PeacefulSeams (Apr 10, 2006)

star wars =>tar hores
snack => nack
library =>libwawy
sharp =>shark
spaghetti+=>paghetti
plate=>pwate
favorite=>favite


----------



## yogachick79 (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh this has cheered me up reading these for the past 1/2 hour. DD had several when she was little..

roller skates = roller skapes
squirel = scoosa????
spaghetti = scubadetti
fish = bish (which often sounded like a cuss)

For my little brother (who is now 23 and like a foot taller than me) garbage trucks were bartage wucks. We ALWAYS had to go on the back porch and watch the "bartage wucks" collect the trash.


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

DS calls Manhattan "P-hattan" I love that one. He also gets so p-cited (excited). I don't know why LOL. I also love "I didded it!" and "I diveded right off" He's into double past-tensing things lately LOL. It's really cute. He likes to eat wacawoni and cheese, too.

Quote:

fish = bish (which often sounded like a cuss)
DS says that too!!!


----------



## emmasmommy (Feb 26, 2004)

Here's some from my dd(4)

We go out to eat at a resgronk (resturant)

She used to eat coomercoomer (cucumber)

She likes to wurr (wear) her favourite rainbow shirt (multicolour stripes)

V and W sound the same so her friend Vivian and her friend's brother William both sound like Wivian.


----------



## yentroc (Jul 22, 2005)

I haven't had time to read all of these, but they're SO dang funny!

DD is still too little to say most things but lately she LOVES may-mays (tomatoes) which is cute.

But a story about my niece takes the cake: my youngest sister was living with the sister who has my niece who was around 3 yo at the time. Niece cannot pronounce s's when followed by a consonent. So "stroller ride" is twollo ride, etc.

My youngest sister was coming down the stairs with niece one day and she said to her, "lets keeeew mommy" with a mischevious look on her face. My sister was shocked and wondered how my 3 yo niece had ever heard of killing anyone! When she asked my niece what she meant, my niece repeated over and over "no lets keeeew mommy" and for some reason my sister finally got that she was saying "lets SCARE mommy" LOL







I laughed so hard when I heard that story.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

omg this is the cutest thread I've ever read!

My dd:

Weekins (for papa's whiskers)
Geekins (for sneakers)

My ds:

Slanons (for sandals)
Old MacDonalds (for McDonalds, where we stop on the way to the beach 2x/year I REFUSE to correct this one, lol!)


----------



## Celtain (Mar 10, 2004)

Ta-sert for dessert

dreckfest for breakfast

Packer barrel for Cracker barrel (the restaurant)

Tracker for crackers

pupe for puke (vomit)

yuckies for 5 o'clock shadow


----------



## 3rosebuds (Jan 31, 2005)

DS1 used to say

got-uh-kye instead of popsicle (don't ask--I have no idea)
circles instead of nipples

He currently says "breppust" instead of breakfast, and "oakmill" instead of oatmeal.

DS2 says apraxia, so he has a lot of trouble with speech. One of his cutest is: "All too-uh we" (for "All 2 of we", aka "both of us"). He also does the Percy mispronounciation, most often in public. I usually say loudly "That's right! That is PER-cy"

DS3 is just starting to talk but he has a couple cute ones also. He likes to put the couch cushions on the floor & jump onto them. Before he jumps, he waves one finger in the air like he's counting & says "Two, two, two, FEE! GO!" and then jumps. Sometimes he wants to go downstairs, which he pronounces "Dohn-thtoeth"...but when he wants to go back up, it's just "Thtoeth" (aka stairs). It's odd because he doesn't pronounce "S" as "th" except in those 2 words.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3rosebuds*
DS2 says apraxia, so he has a lot of trouble with speech. One of his cutest is: "All too-uh we" (for "All 2 of we", aka "both of us"). He also does the Percy mispronounciation, most often in public. I usually say loudly "That's right! That is PER-cy"

I'm not sure I understand. What is apraxia? And what's "the Percy mispronounciation"? Hope you don't mind my asking these questions, I was just interested by your post.


----------



## Celtain (Mar 10, 2004)

i thought of another one

Ba-nilla milk = vanillia soy milk


----------



## AMum (Nov 30, 2001)

My oldest got a green ignole (lizard) for a pet yesterday. We get to keep live crickets to feed him, *yippee*. We're new to all of this, so dh hadn't put the flap back on the cricket keeper and one managed to crawl out. I called him to come and catch it, but he got away. Lila was nursing, popped off for all of the excitement and started looking everywhere saying

Ti-day, ti-day and making the baby sign for "where did it go?" She also says "Right dere! Right dere!" When she is looking for something and remembers where she left it, but not where it is now.

Pssst. The "percy" thing is in refrence to Percy the train, which some kids end up pronouncing w/o the "r" sound (pus**)


----------



## craftymom (Jun 27, 2005)

My almost 7yo ds still says "rainbrella" for umbrella. I love it!

Just about the funniest thing he ever said was in a game of "I spy". He was probably 4 at the time. Dh said "I spy something yellow..." and ds said "Your teeth!"









Ds almost 4 has been a much more articulate child (ds6 had speech issues) and just doesn't have so many cutisms.


----------



## runningwithlola (Mar 8, 2006)

Of course now that I'm reading this thread I can't think of any of those goofy things my son says...
Oh, except one.. whenever he's looking for something and can't find it, he says, "Mommy, have you never seen my (insert toy name) before?"


----------



## runningwithlola (Mar 8, 2006)

I remembered a couple.

He has such a good understanding of language, but sometimes the opposites of some words don't make sense, for example:

Once we were talking about being upset. He didn't want me to be upset, and said, "mommy, no, be downset!"

He sometimes asks me to unzip something by saying, "mommy, can you zip me down?"

I'll have to add more as I think of them, there was a really funny one a couple days ago.


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

DD called my nipple a nibble today - actually more appropriate lol


----------



## ThreeJane (Mar 8, 2003)

My 3 y.o. calls a very good friend of mine "Uncle Nit" (Uncle Nick).

She refers to people by their regular name until she's decided they're in "her family" and then they become "My _______", as in, "Where my Josh? Where my Uncle Nit?"

Dad and DS have a running joke using the word "choadsack".

Yeah, I know.







:

One day, as they're going back and forth, this little voice pipes up, "My Josh a beeg choadsnack!" We almost died laughing. The next time she did it, she called him a "choadsnatch" instead.

Another pet name hubby has for DS is "Willis". So Jessica calls Josh "Wiwwis".

My son still uses terms like "gooder" and "goodest". He called french fries "wobbies" or "wob-whys" for the longest time.


----------



## crissei (Oct 17, 2004)

Ds calls any food "na-na" (banana)
He just learned the word "pretty" but it sounds like "pee"

See, pee-pee kitty?


----------



## SunRise (Apr 18, 2005)

These were from last fall when he was 3ish:

Hair dog (doghair)

---
Chaz - "Mom, what is that?"
me - "a drop of wax"
pause

"Mom what is that?"
"a drop of wax"

"Mom what is that"
"a drop of wax"

"Mom what is that"
"a drop of wax"

"No mom it is one wack"
----

"Mommy, come wake me up"


----------



## rharr! (Nov 9, 2005)

dd says re-tack instead of attack. I am not sure why, but hearing her little voice yell "RETACK!" as she pops out of hiding and grabs onto my leg, always leaves me helpless with laughter.

She has this thing for calling feisty animals 'pylon goats' I have absolutely no clue why, or what it means.
But if the cat is bouncing around dd will say "she looks like a pylon goat"


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rharr!*
She has this thing for calling feisty animals 'pylon goats' I have absolutely no clue why, or what it means.
But if the cat is bouncing around dd will say "she looks like a pylon goat"

LOL, I would love to know what's going on in her little head! I hope one day you figure out where she got that from!

craftymomm- that yellow teeth comment was pretty funny too


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

These are all so cute.

DS (3.5) had a good one today - we were talking about going to the park, and he said "I hope we don't see any ****."

Me: What?
DS: I hope we don't see any ****.
Me: What are ****? (Trying to shake an image of Italian men wearing neckerchiefs)
DS: You know, those flying bugs that sting you.
Me: (Relieved) Oh - *wasps!*
DS: Yeah - ****.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

Quote:

"Mommy, come wake me up"
I didn't get that right away


----------



## callmeluci (Mar 13, 2006)

I had surgery on my leg a few days ago that has required me to be on crutches. My 6 year old calls them "crotches".







He tries really hard, but for some reason he can't say it right.


----------



## runningwithlola (Mar 8, 2006)

I just remembered a bunch!

My son calls my appointments at the doctor my "re-ppointment."
Instead of "accident" he says "ask-a-dent".

The other day daddy popped out and scared him and he said, "Mommy, Daddy scared me outta the crap!!"

LOL!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

My dd calls caterpillars " Haddy-pittars"..so when we're having a discussion, she cant seem to pronounce it properly.

Mama....

Yes?

WOOK!! Itsa Haddypittar!!


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *runningwithlola*

The other day daddy popped out and scared him and he said, "Mommy, Daddy scared me outta the crap!!"

LOL!


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

okay here are a few:

my d1 (5.5) still says "soupcase" instead of suitcase, as in, "we've got to pack our _soupcases_ to go on vacation". i get a mental image of a suitcase with with cans of soup packed in it or soup oozing out of the cracks.

my dd2 (2.75) likes to play hide and seek with her stuffed animals and baby dolls. when she's telling me that she hid something she will say, "i _hood_ it under the pillows". she also loves "girl cheese sammiches".

dd1 when she was a wee tot used to say "bazoot" for bathing suit. that one stuck, too, and the whole family uses it now.


----------



## Snuggles (May 4, 2004)

Monitor = Vomiter

Forehead = Larfhead


----------



## Heffernhyphen (May 3, 2005)

The 2-year-old I sit for is in a major Superman phase. He is no longer Ethan; he is Superman. Well, DS has speech issues and the best he can do is Booperman. Boy, does it piss off Ethan! "I'm NOT BOOPERman!! I'M SUPERman!"


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

ds 2 - remember - benember
fish = shi' (with a kind of missing 't' sound at the end!)









ds1 - computer = percooter


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

The other day we were watching fantasia with the in-laws, and during the Dance of The Hours sequence DD asked what 'the big one' was. I told her it was a hippo.
A few minutes later she laughed and said, "That nipple is spinning 'round! And dancing! A dancing nipple!"


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

DD used to call her forehead a "forkhead" but she's figured it out now.

Upon finding a maxipad in my purse, she brought it to me and said, "Here, mommy. It's a woman diaper for you."

She has an imaginery black and white tuxedo cat named "Sausage."


----------



## MamaMoore (Sep 2, 2006)

Pacifier is Chooch, which she somehow decided was Choochie. The cat, Sassy, she'll call Snass-a-ma-puss (she heard DH call her that), and the bird, Squeak is Squeaker-beak (I call her that sometimes). When DD needs a bath, she's sings "I'm a diiirrrrttttyyy peeg". When she's all clean, she says "I'm not a dirty peeg now, I'm a Rootypeeg!" (Since she was an infant, she's been Rootypig, even tho she weaned at 1-1/2). Cows are Moocows, pigs are Snortypigs, and sheep/goats are babasheep/babagoats.


----------



## Dakota's Mom (Apr 8, 2003)

The other day I said something that irritated my DH. He saidthat I was being "veggier than thou". An expression he uses whenever hethinks I'm pushing vegetarianism on him. DS turned around and said, "Yeah mom, you veggier than cow."

I thought I'd die laughing over that one.

Kathi


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

in the baseball spirit - the world serious (instead of series)


----------



## BabyBumblebee (Mar 16, 2005)

dd is only 26 mo but I thought I'd sneak these in:

all bikes are 'moleybikes'
any flat round thing is a 'pupperpony' - mummy has to make an awful lot of bo-doh (playdough) pupperponies


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starflower*

Upon finding a maxipad in my purse, she brought it to me and said, "Here, mommy. It's a woman diaper for you."

She has an imaginery black and white tuxedo cat named "Sausage."


Those are adorable!


----------



## croleRN (Apr 6, 2006)

All tables are "tayvles"








(mine also calls pads - mommy diapers)








helicopters are "heptacollars"







:
ABC"S....."_now my know my abc's..."_









Gosh, I know there are more....


----------



## Dakota's Mom (Apr 8, 2003)

I was downloading pictures for Dakota to color a little while ago. The pictures were printing sideways. He kept sayingthey were "side side down".

Kathi


----------



## eckmannl (Nov 9, 2004)

There are a ton between my 2 and 3 yr olds, but my current favorite is when DS asks me if I'll sit "right be-next to" him


----------



## momma of monkeys (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh man...this is too funny!!
My ds has come up with tons over the years...he was very verbal and had a wide vocab...though he used some words that he pronounced correctly but used out of context...and some that he did use correctly that were just hilarious from a 18+ month old...like when I would get frustrated he would say, Don't be consternated (sic?) Momma! or when he was around two he would say, I have too many tribulations....he also liked to help me 'skir' in the kitchen...ie...can we make puptates and I can skir the bowl for you?...and now I sing 'Skir it up' when i hear the Bob Marley song...or 'Momma it time to rush my teeth'....
Now that he is older (6.5) he still gets me all the time...he was congested a couple months ago and woke up crying...I asked him where does it hurt?...He says, I can't breathe bcuz my nozzles are clogged up...
Gotta run for now...dd has grilled cheese in her hair...


----------



## anarchamama (Mar 4, 2005)

Yogurt is lobert and when my parents told ds I called it yukyuk when I was a baby, he thought it was so funny when everyone knows its lobert.

He confuses the word craft with crap as I'm always complaining about his crap everywhere







: So he'll sit down with his art cupplies and say "ive been really wanting to work on my crap!" So far daycare hasn't mentioned it.....

But the best was when we were on a road trip and late at night he had me in hysterics in the back of the car asking me if there were any bamboons in this shitty (baboons in this city)......He just kept going on and on about the shitty bamboons

Sometimes he says his brother was "set-up" when he means upset.....


----------



## RachelSerena (Aug 4, 2006)

The cutest thing my DD does with this is she uses the "h" sound instead of the "s" - but not for everything







:

She likes to wear "horts" and do "homerhaults".

But, she can play in the "seenk" and go "aahside" just fine.


----------



## emmasmommy (Feb 26, 2004)

I just remembered a coulple more

grepast = breakfast

When singing Ring around the rosie, the "pocket full of posies" sounds like f**ka, f**ka posies - I keep trying to correct it, but she still says it.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Today he's 5'8 tall, about 140 or 150 lbs, looks like James Dean with maroonish-majenta-ish hair, and can get so emo you can't help giggling, but once upon a time he said "Toxic Shoes" instead of "Socks and Shoes" and tried to say his sister's name, which ends in "-ita", and had it come out "Amoeba".


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

One I haven't figured out is that dd calls things "Pullman this" or "Pullman that". I can't get her to tell me what "Pullman" means. She'll say, "Oh, that's a Pullman bird." Or "Mommy have you seen my Pullman pillow?" We cannot for the life of us figure out what the word means, what it connotates or how she came up with it.







: She's 4, btw.

The other day just to see what she'd say, I said, "Oh, that's a Pullman pencil, isn't it?" She says, "Of course it's not. Are you being silly??"







:


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic*
One I haven't figured out is that dd calls things "Pullman this" or "Pullman that". I can't get her to tell me what "Pullman" means. She'll say, "Oh, that's a Pullman bird." Or "Mommy have you seen my Pullman pillow?" We cannot for the life of us figure out what the word means, what it connotates or how she came up with it.







: She's 4, btw.

The other day just to see what she'd say, I said, "Oh, that's a Pullman pencil, isn't it?" She says, "Of course it's not. Are you being silly??"







:

thats so cool

please let us know if you ever find out what it means


----------



## starry_mama (May 26, 2006)

my 2.5 yo says "go-gees" for yogurt. "goo-goo" for sugar (the dog). And everything is "mine". "Where my daddy go? "Why my Julie crying?" He calls monkeys "Boobees". When he hears something and isn't sure what it is he says "My...my....my....sound?"

He cracks me up.









Oh yea and whenever he walks to clos to the stream we always say "Be careful not to fall" in a sing songy voice, and so now he says "do-dee do-dee do-dee fall"


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anarchamama*
shitty bamboons









:


----------



## rharr! (Nov 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic*
One I haven't figured out is that dd calls things "Pullman this" or "Pullman that". I can't get her to tell me what "Pullman" means. She'll say, "Oh, that's a Pullman bird." Or "Mommy have you seen my Pullman pillow?" We cannot for the life of us figure out what the word means, what it connotates or how she came up with it.







: She's 4, btw.

The other day just to see what she'd say, I said, "Oh, that's a Pullman pencil, isn't it?" She says, "Of course it's not. Are you being silly??"







:

That is hilarious. Did you happen to see my post about my four year old and her 'pylon goat' thing? Where do they get this stuff


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic*
One I haven't figured out is that dd calls things "Pullman this" or "Pullman that". I can't get her to tell me what "Pullman" means. She'll say, "Oh, that's a Pullman bird." Or "Mommy have you seen my Pullman pillow?" We cannot for the life of us figure out what the word means, what it connotates or how she came up with it.







: She's 4, btw.

The other day just to see what she'd say, I said, "Oh, that's a Pullman pencil, isn't it?" She says, "Of course it's not. Are you being silly??"







:

OMG, I have posted on this thread a million times already saying how funny it is, but once again I am laughing so hard! It is hilarious what kids come up with!

On another listserv I'm on, people were talking about how some kids make up identities or different names for themselves and insist on being called by it- like 'i'm a kitty' or whatever- and someone said their son insisted on being called Package Dwokes Vent and Infant for years and they never knew what it meant or where it came from! I giggle every time I think of it!


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

I know a child who has an imaginary dog named New York Interested.


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

bana for banana
breffist for breakfast
sarrul for cereal, and seeyul for cereal
skabletti for spaghetti, and supaletty for spaghetti
waterpillar for caterpillar and calapiller for caterpillar
ditduh for doggie
thery and derry for very
i forgot upside up for right side up.


----------



## Mom2Laura (May 15, 2006)

My dd loved "boo shoots" (bamboo shoots) when she was 3. She also like to help her Dad when he was fixing things and would ask for a "skoow dobber" (screw driver). I still smile when I think about it.

My husband's aunt told me I should write these down. I thought I would remeber all of these little things forever ... but a lot are fading away.


----------



## runningwithlola (Mar 8, 2006)

I remembered another one.
Instead of "diaper bag", he still says, "diker bag". He can say diaper alone, but for some reason whenever he says diaper bag, it comes out as 'diker bag'.


----------



## Hera (Feb 4, 2002)

I can't even type the way my dd says banana. She makes that sound that you get when you move your tongue in and out of your mouth across your lip/ top teeth: bliberbliberbliberblih.

She also calls yogurt go-go, and she was very confused the other day when I said I was going to yoga class. "Go go-go, Mommy? Nummy!"


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

My DS (almost 5) calls Pinocchio "Permilkio."

He also uses the word "between" when he should use "beside." (i.e., "It's over there between my bed.")

I think these are the only two he has left!









One I used to looove when he was younger was "tippy tup" for sippy cup. It was so cute when he said it!


----------



## ABand3 (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hera* 
I can't even type the way my dd says banana. She makes that sound that you get when you move your tongue in and out of your mouth across your lip/ top teeth: bliberbliberbliberblih.

YES! Great description. My two youngest have used this word (for us it's more like blahnl-blahnl) for banana, watermelon and strawberry.


----------



## goodcents (Dec 19, 2002)

"Is today tomorrow Mommy?"

love that one.







:


----------



## LovinLiviLou (Aug 8, 2004)

Here's a parenting lesson combined with a language funny:

DD (3) was calling our back yard the garden, and then she got exposed to the tv show the Backyardigans, so now she calls it the Backyardigan. So, the other night she says she wants to go blow bubbles in the Backyardigan. DH says, "you mean the backyard?" to which I reply "oh, that one's cute - we don't have to correct it" (we have very different philosophies on correcting language). To which he says back "It is our job to teach her what is correct."

Without missing a beat, my brilliant daughter says "It is MY job to teach MY Daddy what is correct."

I seriously laughed so hard I wet my pants. It was the highlight of my week, and I'm sure I'll be telling that story til I die.


----------



## mommyofshmoo (Oct 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hipumpkins* 
My DD hasd been very articualte ever since she could say, "hi" which was her 1st word, however there are jsut some language mistakes that I adore and am not ready to correct. My DD says, "no I amn't" instead of , "no I'm not" which is just so adorable to me that i don't want to fix it. I don't say it back to her but I don't go out of my way to change it, either. She also says, "ambliance" for ambulance and calls Palm trees "Pom pom " trees.

So tell me some of your DC's language errors that are so much fun to hear.

OMG!!!!!

I was so happy to read this, because my 4.5 year old does the same thing! I thought she was the only one!

I thought it was cute too, but my dh has started correcting her now.









We had a talk about it and I realized that dh and I tend to say "You aren't" instead of "You're not." The correlary of "aren't" is, of course, "amen't." It's lead me to wonder of "aren't" is incorrect. I want to blame dh because he's from the midwest, but I wonder if I say it too.

Have you noticed that you use aren't? Do you think there's a correlation?


----------



## Ahappymel (Nov 20, 2001)

My 5 yr old son is learning rhyming sounds in kindergarten and is spewing forth the funniest combos.
Example: The other morning he wanders into the kitchen saying, "Buckles....buckles....buckles rhymes with....FUCKLES!"

OMG






















I was really trying not to laugh out loud! I hope he doesn't volunteer that example in class!


----------



## SweetAfton (Sep 23, 2006)

My little sister had a bit of speech problem when she was little, she said "t" instead of "k/c". Some of the older boys on the school bus would make fun of her for saying "titty" instead of "kitty" (kitten). However she never knew what "titty" was until later.

She was so cute though.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

My 11 yo asked me yesterday, "Who is Harry Colic Junior"?


----------



## runningwithlola (Mar 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyofshmoo* 
We had a talk about it and I realized that dh and I tend to say "You aren't" instead of "You're not." The correlary of "aren't" is, of course, "amen't." It's lead me to wonder of "aren't" is incorrect. I want to blame dh because he's from the midwest, but I wonder if I say it too.

Have you noticed that you use aren't? Do you think there's a correlation?


Yes, 'you aren't' is fine to use. It's simply 'you are not', the apostrophe signifying the absence of the 'o'. It means the same as 'you're not'. Just that the contraction is in a different place.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:

My 5 yr old son is learning rhyming sounds in kindergarten and is spewing forth the funniest combos.
Example: The other morning he wanders into the kitchen saying, "Buckles....buckles....buckles rhymes with....FUCKLES!"
MY DD also enjoys making up rhymes. We went to a music festival the day after she had asked some questions about male anatomy. And thus...

"FESTIVAL rhymes with TESTICLE!"


----------



## Ahappymel (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loraxc* 
MY DD also enjoys making up rhymes. We went to a music festival the day after she had asked some questions about male anatomy. And thus...

"FESTIVAL rhymes with TESTICLE!"







































OH MY GOSH! I am cracking up here!


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodcents* 
"Is today tomorrow Mommy?"

love that one.







:

ha ha ha ha. I am laughing so hard at these, my boys are just giggling away and have no idea what I"m laughing at!

LOL, the testical festival- my 3 yo keeps asking who said something funny.


----------



## gret the great (Nov 26, 2001)

My 3yo calls spaghetti "Gazinni"
My almost 6 YO calls breakfast - "brefkast"

They both have been heard saying, "Amn't I?"


----------



## gret the great (Nov 26, 2001)

ANother one- my DD said the other day, "I'm too tired of just ONE cookie"


----------



## Leersia (Oct 27, 2005)

This isn't a mistake, but funny anyway. I just bought some "Rainforest" loose-leaf herbal tea, with all kinds of barks, and a very earthy smell. My 4-year-old has started calling it "jungle mulch"







.


----------



## anarchamama (Mar 4, 2005)

When being served something he likes ds says " I want to much" in response to any amount we suggest, he is sure to much is more than whats on offer.


----------



## runningwithlola (Mar 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anarchamama* 
When being served something he likes ds says " I want to much" in response to any amount we suggest, he is sure to much is more than whats on offer.

Ha! My son says that too lately. Or if wants to do something for a long time, he'll say that he wants to do it for "too long".


----------

